# Help with costume



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We have a Halloween party this coming Friday night. I'm going as a doctor but a doctor who is giving the H1N1 (swine flu) vaccine. I'll wear hospital scrubs, a surgical cap and mask. I have a rubber pig snout to wear under the mask. I'll be carrying a small tray of syringes labeled H1N1 vaccine. I need to make a name tag but can't come up with anything catchy. Was thinking of
A. Hogg M.D.

Any other ideas for accessories? It's an adult party and a fun bunch of people so something a little off color wouldn't be bad.
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Ima Hog M.D.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Doctor Porker, MD


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Saw a dr's lab coat at Spirit this year that had Dr. Howie Feltersnatch, MD Gynecologist printed on it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great ideas! I suppose I "could" go as a gynecologist! I saw a nurse costume with a name Anita Hardon, but my wife won't wear it. Darn!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Have a pig's tail (pipe cleaners, wire) sticking out the back of your lab coat. Dr. I.M. Bacon.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Have a pig's tail (pipe cleaners, wire) sticking out the back of your lab coat. Dr. I.M. Bacon.


Nice!

How about Chris P. Bacon?


----------

